# Egypt another Pakistan?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Egypt another Pakistan? Yes, I think so. They just need the spices ;p

Is Egypt becoming another Pakistan? | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Egypt another Pakistan? Yes, I think so. They just need the spices ;p
> 
> Is Egypt becoming another Pakistan? | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


Mnnnn, do not think Egypt will go there. It will take some doing, and I dont think that Egyptian woman could be pushed to that level of existance, not based on the current local cultural and social structure in place. They are off cause not great, and discriminate heavily, but Pakistan!, wow that is on level 10 if Egypt is level 1


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Mnnnn, do not think Egypt will go there. It will take some doing, and I dont think that Egyptian woman could be pushed to that level of existance, not based on the current local cultural and social structure in place. They are off cause not great, and discriminate heavily, but Pakistan!, wow that is on level 10 if Egypt is level 1


I dont know, it depends on what you mean in regards to women in Pakistan... Ethnic conflict is more of an issue in Pakistan, then the issue with gender, of course they are different in comparison to Egypt. Egypt doesnt have this ethnic conflict, which could happen, but it hasn't. Maybe both sides have something to learn from each other!


----------



## Johnsmith- (Dec 13, 2011)

Most Egyptions are used to freedom free cinima free music, it would be difficult to make it into a Pakistan


----------



## Johnsmith- (Dec 13, 2011)

+ bellydancing


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Johnsmith- said:


> Most Egyptions are used to freedom free cinima free music, it would be difficult to make it into a Pakistan


You think there's no music or cinema in Pakistan? Really?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Johnsmith- said:


> + bellydancing


You'd be surprised. The amount of 'Lollywood' girls, who come all out, with flab spilling out of their size 0 skirts, forced onto their probable size 20 bodies, would be a good contest for those Egyptian Bellydancers. Only difference is that the Pakistani one's are a bit of an eye sore and result in nautiousness more than anything else.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt is on the edge, could go either way.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I dont know, it depends on what you mean in regards to women in Pakistan... Ethnic conflict is more of an issue in Pakistan, then the issue with gender, of course they are different in comparison to Egypt. Egypt doesnt have this ethnic conflict, which could happen, but it hasn't. Maybe both sides have something to learn from each other!


I think gender discrimination in Pakistan is just about at the same level as the religious conflict between the majority Muslims and minority Christians. Not to sure which ethnic conflict you are referring too?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> I think gender discrimination in Pakistan is just about at the same level as the religious conflict between the majority Muslims and minority Christians. Not to sure which ethnic conflict you are referring too?


Its not very 'graphic' in the western media, because the western media is more concerned about the 'war on terror' issues, but internally there are many conflicts. The Pashtuns, for example, which is Pakistan's largest minority have had the brunt of it, to the extent that ethnically inclined violence have occured in major non-Pashtun city's, such as Karachi where political terrorist parties, such as MQM have been targeting them through random killings. There are major clashes between the dominant Panjab ethnic group and the other smaller ones. Issues such as poverty, education distribution healthcare distribution, electricity distribution, water etc are mainly the issues, as well as the fact that foreign aid is only reaching certain ethnicities of the country....


----------

